# What is a lethal dose of xanax? Please help



## 96z28dude (Jan 15, 2012)

My friend just drank like 3/4 of a pint of seagrams gin and took 90mg of xanax. He has been knocked out now sleeping for like 40 mins, he is snoring like hell lol Im just kinda worried about him cuz I know nothing of what a lethal dose is or what to do in a situation where he overdoses or something.


----------



## coughee420 (Jan 15, 2012)

90mg is a lot man white bars are what 2mg?? If he did take 90mg better get him to the hospital


----------



## timeismoney1 (Jan 15, 2012)

Dear god i hope that is a troll topic. I would get him to a hospital. 90mg is quiet a lot. However if he lives he going to be out for more than 40 min, that put him down for quiet awhile


----------



## dbkick (Jan 15, 2012)

possibly someone isn't knowing their xans and they're thinking like valium that come in 10mg. if so 9mg isn't lethal. anyone that does 90 mg knowing what they did is attempting suicide.


----------



## Dank Hands (Jan 15, 2012)

RIP. hes gone


----------



## dbkick (Jan 15, 2012)

knew a dude that ate 80 mg and he's certainly gone.


----------



## dtp5150 (Jan 15, 2012)

....if you have to ask....


----------



## 96z28dude (Jan 15, 2012)

Okay well then it may be valium cuz he told me it they were 10mg pills of xanax and I thought 12mg was a lethal dose lol so it must be valium cuz he is still snoring like hell as of now

they were pink circle pills btw, for whatever thats worth


----------



## dbkick (Jan 15, 2012)

90 mg of xans on the street would bring about 300 dollars, would be a waste unless you were suicidal.


----------



## dbkick (Jan 15, 2012)

and they don't make xans in 10 mg, 2 mg bars are as big as they get and those are pretty stout unless you've built a tolerance.


----------



## tred522 (Jan 15, 2012)

Dude 90mg.!!!! That's takin 45xanys.!!!! But my bro use to take like up to 15-20 a day but he was huge and has a huge tolerance but to answer your question he should be fine at 10 any more don't let him sleep on his back


----------



## dbkick (Jan 15, 2012)

toss some water on his ass and find out exactly wtf it was I'd say.


----------



## tred522 (Jan 15, 2012)

96z28dude said:


> Okay well then it may be valium cuz he told me it they were 10mg pills of xanax and I thought 12mg was a lethal dose lol so it must be valium cuz he is still snoring like hell as of now
> 
> they were pink circle pills btw, for whatever thats worth


Ion kno to much on valium they do come in circles and if he took 9 he should be good just keep close eye on him and if they were the orange circle xanax then them are like .5mg


----------



## bkbbudz (Jan 15, 2012)

DUDE! Clean up the pot, and call 911 NOW!!!!


----------



## bkbbudz (Jan 15, 2012)

I cannot believe someone would start a debate on a web forum while their buddy was dying in the next room!! CALL 911!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96z28dude (Jan 15, 2012)

bkbbudz said:


> I cannot believe someone would start a debate on a web forum while their buddy was dying in the next room!! CALL 911!!!!!!!!!!!!


Dude I think it was valium, they dont even make xanax in pink circles. Im damn sure it was valium, if it was xanax he would be fucking dead already, just sayin lol


----------



## tred522 (Jan 15, 2012)

I agree with bkb but it could've been like a oxy and im pretty sure they. come in 90mg and if that the case you called them for nothin wake his ass up and ask wtf he has tooken


----------



## throwdo (Jan 15, 2012)

dude hell be fine


----------



## Dank Hands (Jan 15, 2012)

96z28dude said:


> Dude I think it was valium, they dont even make xanax in pink circles. Im damn sure it was valium, if it was xanax he would be fucking dead already, just sayin lol


This is the first time im glad to hear it was a troll thread.


----------



## 96z28dude (Jan 15, 2012)

tred522 said:


> I agree with bkb but it could've been like a oxy and im pretty sure they. come in 90mg and if that the case you called them for nothin wake his ass up and ask wtf he has tooken


He said when he was sober that he was taking xanax, honestly I dont think he knows what the fuck he was sold. My bet is on valium cuz if it were xanax he would already be dead, cuz its been like 4 hours since he took them and he has been asleep for about 1 hour now.


----------



## tred522 (Jan 15, 2012)

Wat tf is a troll.??


----------



## throwdo (Jan 15, 2012)

you are you worry wart


----------



## dbkick (Jan 15, 2012)

still a big waste if he doesn't have a huge tolerance built up.


----------



## dbkick (Jan 15, 2012)

crisis over and remember who the fuck figured this one out. spread out you're standing on my cape!! see ya!


----------



## spandy (Jan 15, 2012)

bkbbudz said:


> DUDE! Clean up the pot, and call 911 NOW!!!!


I'm glad we aren't friends. That way I don't have to ever worry about watching you cover your ass while I'm dying.


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 16, 2012)

I know someone who survived doing that. Especially impressive since he managed to stall his car on a railroad crossing. The car wasn't even totalled according to the insurance company.
Mixing large doses of benzos and any other sedative is a bad idea. Benzos have a remarkably high therapeutic ratio by themselves, but it disappears very quickly when other CNS depressants get added to the mix.


----------



## missnu (Jan 16, 2012)

He will sleep like the dead for a long time, but should survive...let's just say my teenage years hit me hard...and I only weighed 98lbs...so if you are super worried take him to a hospital...we are stoners not doctors for christsakes!


----------



## drcartman (Jan 16, 2012)

Did he survive?


----------



## Murder//Mitten (Jan 17, 2012)

Ops in jail for invoulentary manslaughter lol


----------



## drcartman (Jan 17, 2012)

Ha ha that would be bad


----------



## canndo (Jan 18, 2012)

You guys are missing the point - the ld50 for diazapines is very very high, it is rare that anyone dies of an overdose of xanax or valium but start mixing them with alcohol and you can very very easily die either from aspirated vomit or simply from cardiovascular arrest. Never drink and then take downers - if you must mix them take the pills first and then take no more. You will likely pass out before you can drink too much on top of the pills.


----------



## canndo (Jan 18, 2012)

In studies using rates the oral LD50 for alprazolam ranged from 331 to 2171 mg/kg. So a person weighing 70 kg would have to take 23170 mg minimum in order to risk death in 50 percent of all cases. 90 mg is far far far from a dangerous dose. - - unless he is drinking.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Jan 18, 2012)

Damn thats really crazy how hard it is to OD on benzos. Make em legal!!!


----------



## canndo (Jan 18, 2012)

timeismoney1 said:


> Damn thats really crazy how hard it is to OD on benzos. Make em legal!!!



I would guess that 20000 mg of xanax and...... one beer would do you in.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Jan 18, 2012)

Who could swallow that many bars o.0


----------



## canndo (Jan 18, 2012)

I suppose the bigger question is why - i doubt anyone could stay awake for it.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 18, 2012)

All i can say is some people get what they deserve


----------



## canndo (Jan 18, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> All i can say is some people get what they deserve



The problem is that most don't.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 18, 2012)

When you drink alot a pint of gin, and take that much, nope, i say he would deserve what he gets 

And on the broad scale of things, my opinion is that people have the power of choice, there is noone forcing it down his throat, i have zero sympathy for folk overdosing or getting addicted to stuff like this. To me it just seems like common sense. It's like trying to feel sympathetic for a junkie, at the end of the day the vat majority know exactly what they're letting themselves in for.


----------



## canndo (Jan 18, 2012)

Well I was responding to your statement. I know a hell of a lot of people who deserve great things and don't ever get them and I know a number of people who deserve nothing at all but seem to get the best of every situation they find themselves in - hence my statement.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 19, 2012)

My statement was in reference to taking a silly amount of drugs and a big glass of spirits. And it is my opinion that in circumstances like this, they get what they deserve. It was not a broad all encompassing statement about people getting what they deserve in all walks of life.


----------



## canndo (Jan 19, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> My statement was in reference to taking a silly amount of drugs and a big glass of spirits. And it is my opinion that in circumstances like this, they get what they deserve. It was not a broad all encompassing statement about people getting what they deserve in all walks of life.



I suspected that, and I agree, anyone who is foolish enough to send themselves down such a path deserves what he gets. However, I do know that when one's judgment is so impared, one sometimes does foolish things. I once managed a purchase of 100 quaaludes. I took two - which was my normal dose at the time and the initial rush was so wonderful that I wanted to repeat it, and took another one. I recall doing that a time or two more, and to this day I recall the wonderful rush as well but I awoke on the floor with two paramedics looking down at me. My girlfriend had called them after I became "non-responsive". I counted my pills the next day and found that I had taken 10 of them. I would never do such a thing in a normal state of mind and I am fairly certain that had I been mixing the methaqualone with alcohol I would not be typing this now.


----------



## cary schellie (Jan 29, 2012)

did this dude die or what??????


----------

